
Ask HN: Is there demand in industry for pdp-11 programmers? - 13mtfb
In my current job I program extensively on a pdp-11&#x2F;70 (using Macro-11). I&#x27;m curious if these systems have persisted in some areas of industry (e.g. banking)
======
gregjor
I don't think there's much demand. I used to work on them but haven't seen or
heard about one in decades, except for emulators. But I miss them, and the
DecSystem-20. Craziest assembly language ever.

------
CyberFonic
It's many years since I last saw or worked on a PDP-11. The only operational
ones I know of are as embedded systems, that includes LSI-11 variants. That
is, industrial and niche scientific applications.

I have worked extensively in finance and have never seen nor heard of a PDP-11
being used. A long time ago some DecSystems were in use. But those were all
programmed in COBOL.

------
daly
I worked on the for years. The LSI-11 was my favorite machine.

